# Symmetry tip



## Sully (Nov 30, 2017)

I’m not talking about symmetrical body parts, but symmetry during your lifts, which may ultimately contribute to symmetry in the body. During lifts like dumbbell curls I noticed I wasn’t moving my arms quite the same. One dumbbell would come up higher, or would be more toward the center line of my body than the other, etc. Looking directly into the mirror wasn’t helping me figure out why it was happening, though. 

I’m not sure how exactly I figured his out, but I realized that if I stood facing the corner where the 2 wall mirrors came together, that it cut the center of my body out of the picture and I could more accurately judge how and where I was moving the dumbbells during the contraction. Also, it flips the image so that your left arm appears in the mirror on the right and vice versa. Something about the transposition or the left-right image helped my brain to better see  what was going on. Finally I was able to see that I was glaring one of my elbows out to the side on the contraction, which was causing one of the weights to ever so slightly come up higher at the peak of the contraction. Also, I was letting my opposite elbow move backward at the beginning of the motion which was compounding the problem. 

All in all, it was a simple fix, and I find that standing about 5-6 feet away from the corner of the room and looking into the mirror there makes it easier to see whether I am moving the dumbbells symmetrically or not. It has really helped me even out the strength disparity between my biceps. Thought you guys might like to give this a try, if you have the same problem.


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2017)

Great tip. I try to do unilateral training as well as I know my right side can take over sometimes when lifting.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 12, 2017)

striffe said:


> Great tip. I try to do unilateral training as well as I know my right side can take over sometimes when lifting.



I have been doing the same and it has really helped. I find my right side tends to take over so it's a great way to ensure everything is getting hit as hard as it can.


----------



## Viking (Dec 18, 2017)

Everytime I go to the gym I see someone bench pressing and the bar isn't straight. I would guess most people use one side more than the other when it comes to various movements.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 13, 2018)

My left arm is slightly less developed (1/2 inch smaller) than my right so I have started training just the left side certain days. It is definitely helping balance them out.


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

It’s about “ feeling “ don’t think don’t look - feel each muscle . Link yourself to the muscle in the moment . Consciously contract through the whole motion . Lower slower then you raise .


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 30, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> My left arm is slightly less developed (1/2 inch smaller) than my right so I have started training just the left side certain days. It is definitely helping balance them out.



I like using Iso Lateral equipment and dumbbells to keep things
evenly balanced.


----------



## BG (May 1, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I like using Iso Lateral equipment and dumbbells to keep things
> evenly balanced.



^^^ this! Agree 100%


----------



## ketsugo (May 2, 2018)

I do unilateral training constantly but I feel not look in mirror . The mind muscle connection is tantamount begins with feeling .


----------

